# What!?



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

> If you feed raw you may kill your dog! Why don't you just stick with kibble like normal people and what dogs are supposed to eat? The brands you mentioned are no good. Go Purina, it's the only reliable brand and it's good stuff. Don't be suckered in like that.


I kid you not, I was talking to a buddy and this is what they told me. The brands I've mentioned were Chicken Soup For The Dog Lovers Soul, Taste Of The Wild and Natural Balance. I'm too dumbfounded to even be offended. What irony!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The "what dogs are supposed to eat" is what always gets me... Where would a dog naturally get kibble without humans processing it for them? EVERYTHING has a natural food source: 

Horses: grasses and other plant matter
Bears: Roots, carcasses, berries, etc.
Wolves: Deer, elk, moose, rabbits, livestock, etc.
Lions: Antelope, giraffes (yes, it's true! Though not often), zebras, etc.
Coyotes: Cats, rabbits, mice, etc.
Manatees: Sea lettuce, other water plants
Orcas: Fish (Residents), dolphins, porpoises, penguins, seals, sea lions, baleen whales (Transients)
Otters: Shellfish, the occasional fish, etc.

EVERYTHING has a NATURAL food source... Kibble is not one of those natural food sources. It is something humans have come up with to get rid of excess waste and to make feeding dogs easier and more convenient (although the companies' lies make it hard work to feed a good kibble. Hahahaha)


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> The "what dogs are supposed to eat" is what always gets me... Where would a dog naturally get kibble without humans processing it for them? EVERYTHING has a natural food source:
> 
> Horses: grasses and other plant matter
> Bears: Roots, carcasses, berries, etc.
> ...


Have you ever been so stunned at stupidity that you were at a loss of words? That's how I was when I was talking to this person lol. I couldn't even bring up the logic of the natural food chain! I mean, it's so simple! It's like hardcore kibble supporters forgotten that processed food was man-made and they either reject or forget where the natural food source came from! Yet why don't they get it? Better yet, why do they choose not to get it? 

Btw I never knew lions would ever try to go after giraffes! That's a big game!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> Have you ever been so stunned at stupidity that you were at a loss of words? That's how I was when I was talking to this person lol. I couldn't even bring up the logic of the natural food chain! I mean, it's so simple! It's like hardcore kibble supporters forgotten that processed food was man-made and they either reject or forget where the natural food source came from! Yet why don't they get it? Better yet, why do they choose not to get it?
> 
> Btw I never knew lions would ever try to go after giraffes! That's a big game!


When it comes to raw, some of the comments are crazy! Just this weekend, Wayne had a buddy over from work to drink a few beers. They were sitting on the back deck and got to talking about our dogs, and his dog, a Lab. He said the only thing his dog will eat is Dog Chow or Pedigree. Wayne said "Look in that box right there" (it was a case of beef heart thawing). He said "what is that, liver"? Wayne told him nope, look again. Finanlly he figured it out and said heart. Wayne explained that we feed raw. What were the first words out of his buddies mouth? "Thats why your dogs are so mean". (Copper isn't nice at all to strangers, so to be safe we put her up when new folks come over). I busted out laughing! But I didn't even know what to say to that. Just another typical raw feeding myth.

And yes, lion do sometimes go after giraffes, but usually the babies rather than adults. And it tends to be a last resort. They have to be pretty hungry to attempt it.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> When it comes to raw, some of the comments are crazy! Just this weekend, Wayne had a buddy over from work to drink a few beers. They were sitting on the back deck and got to talking about our dogs, and his dog, a Lab. He said the only thing his dog will eat is Dog Chow or Pedigree. Wayne said "Look in that box right there" (it was a case of beef heart thawing). He said "what is that, liver"? Wayne told him nope, look again. Finanlly he figured it out and said heart. Wayne explained that we feed raw. What were the first words out of his buddies mouth? "Thats why your dogs are so mean". (Copper isn't nice at all to strangers, so to be safe we put her up when new folks come over). I busted out laughing! But I didn't even know what to say to that. Just another typical raw feeding myth.


That is why Molly is a little aggressive with other dogs! It is because she eats kibble and Bridget doesn't. I should have known this problem was so simple as changing the diet. Oh wait, your friend was saying the opposite...

I just had a really interesting theory. Something else must be causing the aggression! I don't want to shock anyone in the room. But.. what happens if it isn't diet related?!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> That is why Molly is a little aggressive with other dogs! It is because she eats kibble and Bridget doesn't. I should have known this problem was so simple as changing the diet. Oh wait, your friend was saying the opposite...
> 
> I just had a really interesting theory. Something else must be causing the aggression! I don't want to shock anyone in the room. But.. what happens if it isn't diet related?!


yep, I am sure there are absolutely no dogs on this planet that eat dry dog food that are aggressive


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We haven't gotten any really nasty comments about it yet. I'm sure I'll have some when I tell my grandfather we feed raw. Hahaha. I have heard my share of stupidity though. My favorite was when the Blue Buffalo rep at Petsmart said, "Well when you get sick of feeding raw make sure you come in and check out the line of Blue Buffalo food". The fact that she said "when" rather than "if" was what pissed me off. I just said, "I'll never feed another dog kibble again because it's just not natural." That was kind of the end of that little conversation...

Yea, there are a few videos of lions going after giraffes on youtube, I think. They do have to be pretty desperate. It's amazing to watch though. They have even been known to go after hippos in desperation.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I haven't until yesterday had anyone say anything really negative about me feeding raw. A rescue friend posted on FB that she has decided to start feeding her dogs home cooked food and no more kibble. Several people replied that they were interested and wanted recipes. I "liked' her status and then said I feed my dogs raw and that I love it. Something short and sweet. 
Well one of her friends replied to me and said, "Really do u eat raw too? God how gross. There's good reason we started cooking food as cavemen. YIK!!"
And my reply was, "@ Kimberly, no I don't but I'm not a carnivore, whereas my dogs are. There's nothing gross about it. My guys are eating a species appropriate diet and their great health speaks volumes about how perfect it is for them."
Afterward she never responded back and several people then posted that they feed or have fed raw and loved it. 
You just can't fix stupid.....:wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

gotta love the ignorance. You know, I observed something interesting. When I bring up raw feeding to an intelligent person, they are immediately curious and once I explain my reasoning they completely agree with me and the subject is dropped. Where as someone who's been brainwashed by commercials and vets, never bothers to even do their own research and instead put everyone else down because they are too dumb to make up their own mind.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Ah yes, ignorance and stupid seem to go hand in hand a lot, but boy what a bad romance!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

So far the only 'warning' I've gotten was my friend who told me I was going to get worms in my brain from handling raw pork or from the dogs eating the pork and then somehow passing it on to me? I never really understood it fully lol. Most everyone else has just been curious.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

its very prevelant. I've said it before, there are HUGE segments of our population that think we are all nuts.... both High Quality Premium Kibbler feeders and Raw feeders. Christ, John Stossel wrote a book with a chapter on it.... claiming that buying anything other than cheap Dog Food was a complete waste of money. 

hmmm, who else... Consumer Reports just recently said buying better Dog foods was a waste of money. 

Oh yeah, there are a ton of people out there who think we are crazy.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I suggested raw to a woman with a 9 year old lab with chronic ear infections. She was feeding the dog Premium Edge Healthy Weight and I said to either switch to an L.I.D food like Natural Balance or even better, go raw. She told me she didn't really agree with raw. 

Didn't bother pushing it but I was kind of curious how you don't "agree" with feeding dogs a natural diet. I get if you just don't want to do it, but fundamentally, how do you really disagree with it???


----------

